# Ropp Pipes



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I was wondering how open the draw is on the Ropp pipes. I would just ask Robert, but he collects Ropps and would probably be biased. Besides, Britts think Hardcastles have a wide open draw. It is a matter of what you are used to I guess. Anyroad, please post opinions. You are included in the invitation, Steinr1.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

They are quite variable. The briars appear to be bored as standard at about 2.5mm into the bowl which I guess is on the tight side of average by modern standards - the youngest of these pipes is over 20 years old. Some of the older briars are drilled a bit wider. I've never really seen draw as an issue; the drilling is rarely off (I'd contend that's much more important and is the case for all decent factory pipes). The Cherrywood pipes are even more variable. Most are on the slightly tight side of fine; some are quite tight indeed and the very oldest are a bit more prone to high drilling (or have been dug out deeper over the years). They often need to contend with very long stems in cherrywood making cleaning a chore.

I guess that overall they are a bit tight. Certainly in comparison to the wide open, hoover up the furniture, draw I experienced with an MM cob that you guys all seem to take without comment.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> Certainly in comparison to the wide open, hoover up the furniture, draw I experienced with an MM cob that you guys all seem to take without comment.


A Forever Stem does a lot to help with the draw. Still a bit open, but not nearly as bad as the crappy little stock stem.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I wouldn't know. SOMEONE keeps sniping me on ebay every time I bid on a Ropp.:spy:

@steinr1 nuthin but love brother! nuthin but love! :biggrin:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a fondness for danish pipes which are usually drilled at about 4mm, so 2.5 is quite tight to me. French and English pipes are usually much tighter so it feels like something is blocking the stem to me. I suspected Ropps might be like that. They are selling new ones now at SPC at a good price so I was considering one.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

SPC?

Are these new old stock or actually newly produced? The name Ropp was bought by the Chacom group (IIRC) so they might be back on-line in some way. The factory closed in about 1992.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> SPC?
> 
> Are these new old stock or actually newly produced? The name Ropp was bought by the Chacom group (IIRC) so they might be back on-line in some way. The factory closed in about 1992.


SPC is smokingpipes.com. They are new stock, and the last two Thursdays they have added two dozen Ropps each time. They have already sold this Thursdays shipment so I guess you have to react quickly.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Very interesting indeed! St. Claude rather than Baume-les-Dames Ropps. Haven't seen any examples as yet of the stamping and stem logos they are using on these "new" pipes. There seems to be plans to make fully new pipes as well. There have been some Ropp badged Chacoms over the years but no regular supply. Quite exciting.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

The stem logos are exactly the same and they also have some interesting stem materials as well (eg real horn not just acrylic made to look like horn)


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just for fun, here's a Ropp with a bigger bore. Over 3mm in the briar. Still slightly restricted in the horn mouthpiece; about 3mm.

Ropp La Roppitsch.

A big composite material pipe from about 1910-1920. Quite rare; I was lucky to find this large model unused (Let's just say that a sane man would not have paid that amount for this pipe...) I smoke a much smaller version and the "system" works well.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't know how the draw will be on this Ropp Pipe that I just got, but you guys should have warned us before we buy one.
My Ropp just came in the mail and it's as big as a small child. It's about 15" long and the bowl is big enough in Diameter to use in my fireplace.
I wasn't expecting anything this big when got it... looks like it will be fun.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

iggy_jet said:


> I don't know how the draw will be on this Ropp Pipe that I just got, but you guys should have warned us before we buy one.
> My Ropp just came in the mail and it's as big as a small child. It's about 15" long and the bowl is big enough in Diameter to use in my fireplace.
> I wasn't expecting anything this big when got it... looks like it will be fun.


Classic. Finally, a pipe that's so big it really could be used as a proverbial weapon. 15" is massive. Give us some feedback on the smoking experience.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

iggy_jet said:


> My Ropp just came in the mail... It's about 15" long...


Oh, I understand. A small one.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> Oh, I understand. A small one.
> 
> View attachment 45366


LOL... that exactly what it looks like.. a monster pipe among "normal" sized pipes. 
The stem on mine is a bit loose, I was hoping to expand the the fit to the next size but there is a metal insert inside the tennon. Any suggestion on how to make the fit tighter?
I love the massive threads on the wooden part of the stem that threads into the bowl.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

iggy_jet said:


> The stem on mine is a bit loose...


PTFE plumber's tape is a miracle material. Wrap on enough and... voila!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> PTFE plumber's tape is a miracle material. Wrap on enough and... voila!


LOL... that could work, with a 15" stem there is no way it will get too hot and melt it.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

iggy_jet said:


> LOL... that could work, with a 15" stem there is no way it will get too hot and melt it.


PTFE = Teflon. Doesn't melt on frying pans; won't melt on a pipe.


----------

